# GM 4G LTE Wi-Fi Connection



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Does this system let you install a T-Mobile, Verizon, AT&T, Sprint or other cellular carriers service/SIM chip? Knowing GM they probably locked it to a specific carrier/plan... thought I'd ask folks who have it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

gyrfalcon said:


> Does this system let you install a T-Mobile, Verizon, AT&T, Sprint or other cellular carriers service/SIM chip? Knowing GM they probably locked it to a specific carrier/plan... thought I'd ask folks who have it.


Similar to the Onstar Cell Phone service, Onstar sells the wireless plans. 

Most Model Year 2015 and 2016 Chevrolet, Buick, GMC and Cadillac vehicles are equipped with OnStar with 4G LTE. Add a data plan and take your Wi-Fi Hotspot with you.
Monthly Data Plans
Your data recurs monthly and will refresh at the beginning of each month.

 Subscriber Price15Non-Subscriber Price151GB$15.00$20.003GB$30.00$30.005GB$50.00$50.00
Data Passes
One-time data packages, available by the day or the year.

 Subscriber Price15Non-Subscriber Price15250MB/1 Day$5.00$5.0010GB/12 Months$150.00$200.00


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

My lease came with 28GB and I was told and I love it. I drive for Uber and use it to run the app and navigation instead of my cell service. It works great but I have seen the complaint at my dealership of "missing data" or "using to much" and it is usually because they Auto connect to the WiFi and stay on it when they aren't actually using it and background apps use it.


----------



## adymeblack (Jan 29, 2017)

You can buy the data separately through OnStar or if you are an existing AT&T Wireless customer, you can add it as a device for another $10/month.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

And they have a $20 per month unlimited plan on the onstar website currently.


----------



## Junkie (Apr 30, 2017)

i got the unlimited plan till someone figures out how to a verizon sim card


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

There is no way to swap SIM cards without removing the entire module, but then it won't work. It's programmed to use AT&T. You could always switch phone carriers.


----------

